# Running Bear Curiousity.



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I'm just curious as to how many are planning on making the trip to North Bay for the Running Bear shoot in 3 weeks time?
My son Richard and I are planing on being there.
Hope to see you all there.
Don't forget the 151 proof Rum Ted!! lol!!!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Running bear*

Sorry guys...cant make it
It was either go there or go to Teds Shoot....Ted LOST and im going to Teds shoot.:tongue:..lol

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

rums packed lol lol


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Tink and I are making the trip again this year... wouldn't miss it for the world lol


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I am planning on making a back to back weekend and do both Ted's shoot and Running Bear with the week in between spent camping up north, some fishing, enjoying a few cold ones and basicly doing as little as possible.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I will make the trek.


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

J are you going up the night before ???? lol


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Mushrooms Friday night guys.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

BS2 (now that's a good way to shorten your name up!!!)....I will be in the bay for a few days before hand. I find it good to get used to the elevation and surroundings before an important shoot. Plus....you get to meet the local yahoo's and hang out with them!!!!!

...as for CRK's comment.......I'm not sure what he means?


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

How long have you been attending the Running Bear Jason?


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

YYYYUUUUUUUUP. We'll be there yet again.


----------



## Cross eyed bear (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll be there with Johnny Wawa and the old fella of our club.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

CRK......a few years....but due to working midnights....I have not taken part in the evening activities.

Do tell!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

back in the seventies mushrooms friday night had a whole different meaning lol lol lol lol


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> back in the seventies mushrooms friday night had a whole different meaning lol lol lol lol


wow! have i missed something? pretty sure that meaning passed up through the decades, i had 5 hours set aside for friday lol. seriously what does it man now


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Wayner, Charles makes the best mushroom caps around. Well worth the trip to North Bay.
But remember to hide the pie from Ted. lol lol!!! Saturday night.
Should be a fun packed weekend for sure.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Waner, maybe you and I can bring back the 70's meaning..hahaha


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

rockin johny no I don`t want to baby sit you guys lol lol lol


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Just look for Ted's trailer.
It will be the one with the big sign, " BIG DADDY DAYCARE ".
For those who become separated or lost go to the trailer and will find out where you should be. lol lol!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thats funny I`m not in my camper poor sucker who is lol lol


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I'd love to make it...but heading to PEI for the month of August for workm:-(

Oh well, moose hunting in Sept, come on!!!


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> rockin johny no I don`t want to baby sit you guys lol lol lol


RJ YES!!! ted where can we get a pizza in perth:wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

can be delivered right here by one of my tenants who is the cook at the best pizza place ever...try a perth special ..I`ll talk to her tonight and see if we can get some menu`s


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

See ya all in North Bay.

I'm on call this weekend therefore not able to make it Teddy's shoot, that will be a good one I'm sure but I am sacrificing a weekend off the boat to head up to North Bay's Running Bear. Looking forward to that black thing sliding by on the cable and hopefully a great campfire as usual. Have not been out too much this season as the family has been spending quite a bit of time out on Georgian Bay with the new boat. Sure miss seeing the shooters and look forward to catching up in North Bay.

Hey JDoupe, is the crazy clan from the far east making the trip, or is the bass fishing taking preference?. I plan on coming up that way the Friday evening and checking out Andy and Renee's new shop. Hope to see you and the Jim Bow's gang for a good social visit.

Moosetalker


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

*See ya all in North Bay*

I'm on call this weekend therefore not able to make it to Teddy's shoot, that will be a good one I'm sure but I am sacrificing a weekend off the boat to head up to North Bay's Running Bear. Looking forward to that black thing sliding by on the cable and hopefully a great campfire as usual. Have not been out too much this season as the family has been spending quite a bit of time out on Georgian Bay with the new boat. Sure miss seeing the shooters and look forward to catching up in North Bay.

Hey JDoupe, is the crazy clan from the far east making the trip, or is the bass fishing taking preference?. I plan on coming up that way the Friday evening and checking out Andy and Renee's new shop. Hope to see you and the Jim Bow's gang for a good social visit.

Moosetalker


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Moosetaker....I will be on a boat in Georgian Bay for that week end if I play my cards right!!!!!

I will be there....and part of the clan is coming up.....the other will be Bass fishing. Give me a shout on my cell when you are close to the shop and I will try and take a spin out and see you.


----------

